# Website feedback



## jjfunckphotography (Jun 28, 2018)

I recently 'finished" (put in quotation marks because they'll always be things to adjust, but the main foundation, idea, layout & etc is done,) my website, & I was looking for some feedback regarding the navigation, layout, text, background, & other aspects of my website. The purpose of my website is to sell prints, I don't have it right now due to me not having a bank account. However, in approximately, 8 months I'll be capable of receiving a join bank account & will be able to do online transactions. So, here's the link - jjfunck.com . Also, the actual wix domain will be changed in the near months, but for right now, I set up a redirection/forwarding domain. Hopefully, you guy's enjoy.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2018)

Given that you're 13, a very respectable first attempt.  One suggestion for improvement; you only need one menu, and  i would suggest going with the banner style vice the fly-out cascade which covers up an unnecessary amount of screen real estate.  With respect to your stated goal, first and foremost, set your expectation bar fairly low.  You are competing in the most over-saturated genre of a grossly over-saturated field.  Of all of the photographers in North America,  only a minute fraction of of a percent make and money at all selling this type of image, and only small percentage of them make enough money to even cover gear costs & operating expenses.  The simple fact is that something in the order of >90% of images which people pay for either (1) have people in them that the purchaser knows (eg family), or (2) products of one sort or another.  

That's NOT to say that you can't do this and make a go of it, but it won't be easy and don't expect to make more than pocket change (if that) until you've put a LOT of time, effort and practice into the craft.


----------



## jjfunckphotography (Jun 28, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Given that you're 13, a very respectable first attempt.  One suggestion for improvement; you only need one menu, and  i would suggest going with the banner style vice the fly-out cascade which covers up an unnecessary amount of screen real estate.  With respect to your stated goal, first and foremost, set your expectation bar fairly low.  You are competing in the most over-saturated genre of a grossly over-saturated field.  Of all of the photographers in North America,  only a minute fraction of of a percent make and money at all selling this type of image, and only small percentage of them make enough money to even cover gear costs & operating expenses.  The simple fact is that something in the order of >90% of images which people pay for either (1) have people in them that the purchaser knows (eg family), or (2) products of one sort or another.
> 
> That's NOT to say that you can't do this and make a go of it, but it won't be easy and don't expect to make more than pocket change (if that) until you've put a LOT of time, effort and practice into the craft.


Thanks for the suggestions. I know my expectations should be low, because there's a likelihood I could fail horribly & end up having to bounce between mini photographic jobs merely to get by. That's why, I'm planning on having backups & not having anything set in stone. Although, thanks for the advice. This field has an immense amount of people & businesses, & that's why I should have precautions, such as, backup jobs, expertise in a multitude of subjects, & so forth. I need tons of training to even become known within this field/community, that's why starting early is an intelligent decision, because there's plenty of time to practice, train, learn, & gain expertise.


----------



## Ran Van (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree with whats already been said ABove .......


----------

